# D2G free to good home



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Howdy folks. My old D2G, which I'd handed down to my son, now has a shattered screen (apparently Gorilla Glass is not teenager-proof). Remarkably, the digitizer still works just fine--with some packing tape or a screen protector to keep you from cutting your fingertip--as does everything else on the device. There is no charger or data cable included, but I think I still have an extra battery somewhere, which I'll throw in if I can locate it. The phone is rooted, SIM-unlocked, and band-unlocked, and currently running stock 4.5.629.

Before I drop it off for recycling, I figured I would offer it to the community that helped me so much. If you're actively developing or porting ROMs for the D2G--or doing other low-level dev work--and would like an extra device to use for testing, etc., post your general location here or PM me with your ZIP code or country and postal code (so I can figure out shipping costs; I might ask you to pay all or part).

Note: This is NOT going to be first-come, first-serve. I will give preference to people whose work or advice has helped me in the past, then to other devs whose work I've followed, even if I didn't use it myself.

I'll give y'all a week or two to respond before I recycle it. If you post or PM me and don't get an immediate response, just be patient--I'm pretty busy and won't be checking here daily, much less hourly.

Thanks again for all the help in the past.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love to get a d2 to start doing development on it again.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

albinoman109 said:


> I would love to get a d2 to start doing development on it again.


Message me your address and I'll see about shipping costs.


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

That glass is the digitizer. I know cause I've changed on mine with some Chinese crap that last one month. Mine too was cracked and still working with the risk to cut your thumbs. Too bad that d2g has a dead development future. I very like this toy, has a powerful CPU, plenty of ram, plenty of internal storage, big screen, not to mention qwerty keyboard. Best of. Too bad of it's locked boot loader. Anyway it will be my daily toy till I'll find the resources to buy something else. BTW-NFS Most Wanted works like a charm on this device


----------

